# Lesertest G15: Tagebuch von Mystik



## Mystik (21. Dezember 2007)

Heute ist sie eingetroffen! Und ich möchte direkt einmal anfangen meine ersten eindrücke zu schildern. 


*Teil 1: Inhalt, Erster Eindruck & Verarbeitung*

(Fotos folgen noch!)

*Der Verpackungsinhalt:*
- G15 Refresh -Tastatur
- CD-Rom mit Logitech Game Panel 2.0 (Aktuelle Version)
- Handauflage
- Informationsheftchen

*Erster Eindruck:*
Ich habe die Tastatur ausgepackt und direkt angeschlossen. Sie wurde sofort erkannt und ich habe die Logitech Game Panel Software installiert. Getestet habe ich die G15 an meinem Notebook da mein Fester Computer 1. nicht zuhause steht und 2. nicht besonders Spieletauglich ist. 
Der Funktionsumfang für das LCD ist, soweit ich das im Moment einschätzen kann, der gleiche wie bei der alten G15.
Das Design ist Geschmackssache, ob einen eher die neue oder die alte G15 zusagt. Mir Persönlich gefällt die neue G15 besser, zumal sie nicht mehr so breit ist wie die alte sondern eher die maße einer Normalen Tastatur besitzt. Auf die Fehlenden G-Tasten kann ich bisher noch verzichten ob dieser Punkt negativ auffällt wird sich im laufe des Testes noch zeigen.
Die Lautstärke wird bei der neuen G15 nicht mehr über ein Drehrad gesteuert sondern über Drucktasten wodurch dies jetzt etwas aufwändiger ist, dafür allerdings Präziser.


*Verarbeitung:*
Die G15 Refresh ist Qualitativ sehr hochwertig verarbeitet. Einzig die Mute-Taste und der Schieber um den Game-modus zu aktivieren finde ich nicht so gelungen, da ein wenig klapprig sind, aber es ist nicht so schlimm das es den ansonsten sehr guten Eindruck schaden würde.



Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## exa (21. Dezember 2007)

schönschön ich hoffe es folgen mal bilder...


----------



## Mystik (21. Dezember 2007)

exa schrieb:


> schönschön ich hoffe es folgen mal bilder...



Wie bereits geschrieben Fotos folgen bald.


----------



## der_schnitter (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich interessier mich für die G15,hab mich deshalb ja auch beworben für den Test.Werde daher den Thread genauer verfolgen und wenn sie was taugt einen Kauf in Betracht ziehen (wenn sie doch nur nicht so teuer wäre )
Ich hab mal die alte Probe getippt,hat sich im Vergleich dazu irgendwas beim Tippgefühl bzw anschlag verändert?


----------



## exa (21. Dezember 2007)

wie ich das so mitbekommen habe soll jetz das Tippen nicht mehr so "laut sein" sprich die Verarbeitung der Tasten is besser, und somit das Tippen leiser...


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Dezember 2007)

Igoroff schreibt in seinem Tagebuch,dass das Tippen schwerer geworden ist auf der neuen G15 und man dadurch bei längerem Tippen schneller ermüdet.Kannst du uns was dazu schreiben?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Januar 2008)

Tjoa, wir warten immer noch auf die Fotos...


----------



## DF_zwo (4. Januar 2008)

> Tjoa, wir warten immer noch auf die Fotos...


Naja ich finds ne Sauerrei...Teilnahmebedingungen nicht erfüllt würde ich mal sagen...Test ungültig...nicht in Ordnung sowas.


----------



## Memono (5. Januar 2008)

DF_zwo schrieb:


> Naja ich finds ne Sauerrei...Teilnahmebedingungen nicht erfüllt würde ich mal sagen...Test ungültig...nicht in Ordnung sowas.


 
Nicht in Ordnung?! 

Viele von uns hätten sich über die Möglichkeit so eine Tastatur testen und darüber berichten zu dürfen gefreut. 

Und der Geehrte "Mystik" , der offenbar keinen Sinn darin sieht einen Bericht zu verfassen, gehört genau zu der Art Menschen, die dafür sorgen, dass es dann irgendwann keine Lesertests mehr geben wird, schließlich ist das doch nicht Sinn und Zweck einer solchen Aktion einfach nichts zu machen. 

Entschuldigung, aber für so etwas habe ich kein Verständnis ...


----------



## DF_zwo (5. Januar 2008)

@PCGH Team:

Zitat von Mystik:



> Hallo!
> 
> Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben.
> Ich studiere zurzeit Informationstechnik und habe schon seit AMIGA-zeiten Erfahrung mit diversen Eingabegeräten. Derzeit besitze ich eine Logitech G7 und ein Standard USB-Tastatur.
> ...



Er ist garnicht auf die Teilnahmebedingungen eingegangen, hat sie aktzeptiert o.ä....das war Pflicht. Wieso wird so jemand überhaupt gewählt/zugelassen?


----------



## RoXA (5. Januar 2008)

peinlich ...peinlich und so einer gewinnt die Tastatur ,super PCGHextreme


----------



## exa (5. Januar 2008)

ja also warten wir doch noch ab, ich mein ich hab auch ein schlechtes gewissen, da ich euch die ganze zeit schon warten lasse, vllt hat er aus driftigen gründen keine zeit gehabt, sein pc is im eimer oder sonst was...


----------



## igoroff (8. Januar 2008)

Dem gefällt das Teil wohl so gut dass er aus dem Zocken ned mehr herauskommt und den Test vergessen hat


----------



## Mystik (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

tut mir leid das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe. Es hatte Private gründe die vorgingen und ich so nicht zum Testen / Schreiben kam. Hinzu kommt das ich derzeit eine Wurzelentzündung habe, was mich auch ein wenig daran hindert..
Sorry das ich nicht bescheidgegeben habe aber ich war nicht dazu gekommen.
Ich werde meinen Bericht in den nächsten Tagen Vervollständigen.

Ich möchte aber schonmal wenigstens ein paar Bilder einfügen.

Mystik



Bild1: Kann man erkennen das das Display die auslastung der Prozessorkerne getrennt anzeigen kann, die %-Zahl gibt allerdings die gesammtauslastung an.
Bild2: Das gleiche bild nur mit nem 1-Kern Prozessor
Bild3: Die Spiele-Modus Taste ist Deaktiviert und der abgebildete Joystick leuchtet nicht
Bild4: Die Spiele-Modus Taste ist Aktiviert und der abgebildete Joystick leuchtet auf.
Bild5: Weils so schön leuchtet


----------



## DF_zwo (9. Januar 2008)

Naja ein wenig schärfer hätten Sie sein können, oder hattest du eine Augenwurzelentzündung  ?
Und versuch mal nen geringeren ISO-Wert


----------



## HeNrY (10. Januar 2008)

Genau, mach mal ordentlich Licht im Zimmer an und dann benutz mal den Makromodus deiner Cam...


----------



## Mystik (11. Januar 2008)

...Teil 2

*Schreibeigenschaften der G15*

Ich habe erst einmal Getestet wie gut sich die G15 zum schreiben eignet.
Sehr Positiv finde ich dass die G15 ein Standardlayout hat, was leider nicht bei jeder Spieletastatur der Fall ist. Dadurch findet man sich direkt zurecht. Anfangs passiert es einem ab und an dass man statt Strg die G6-Taste drückt, aber daran gewöhnt man sich nach einiger Zeit.
Der Druckpunkt Ist recht hart, was mir Persönlich sehr gut gefällt da ich es nicht mag dass eine Taste sich allein vom Fingerauflegen runterdrückt oder man keinen Widerstand beim drücken der Tasten spürt. Wobei dies wieder einer der Punkte ist wo die Meinungen weit auseinander gehen können 
Die Tasten wirken auch nicht Klapprig oder ähnliches. Es gibt zwar durchaus Leisere Tastaturen aber die G15 hat ein recht angenehmes Geräusch das nicht stört.
Wenn man bei gedämmtem Licht schreibt, merkt man einmal mehr wie praktisch die Beleuchtung der Tasten ist. Dabei sind die Orangen Tasten der neuen G15 im Dunkeln deutlicher zu erkennen als die blauen der Original G15.
Die beiligende Handauflage ist auch ganz OK, allerdings nach meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu flach.

*Die USB-Anschlüsse*

Ja, an sich eine Praktische Sache, und wenn ich keine Funkmaus hätte, würde ich diese Wahrscheinlich dort anschließen. Leider unterstützen sie kein USB 2.0 und sind daher für MP3-Player oder USB-Stick ungeeignet. Diese sind zwar nur über ein Verlängerungskabel schnell und Praktisch anzuschließen weil man die USB-Ports von vorne nicht sieht und nur ertasten kann. Aber da sie nur USB 1.1 sind, hat sich das eh erledigt. (es sei den man hat viel Zeit oder nicht allzu viel zu kopieren )
Die Kabelführung unter der Tastatur ist sehr gut gelungen. Allerdings befindet sich nach Links keine Kabelführung, was für Linkshänder von Nachteil ist wenn sie ihre Maus anschließen wollen.

Wenn Ihr weitere Fragen dazu habt Ich werde sie gerne beantworten!

Ps. Wegen der Bildqualität, ich werde mal sehen ob ich die besser hinbekomme.


----------



## STSLeon (11. Januar 2008)

Wieso würdest du deine Maus, wenn du eine Kabelmaus hättest, an  der Tastatur anschließen? Dann liegen ja unzählige Meter Kabel (ja nach Maus) auf dem Tisch. Wie verhält es sich den mit BT-Dongles? Das fänd ich praktischer.


----------



## modding99 (11. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe selbst di alte G15 gehabt und jetzt die neue G15 Refresh. Ich würde sagen die Tasten sind so geblieben wie sie waren. Der Anschlag ist nach wie vor sehr gut, und eine Ermüdung nach einer langen Schreibseason kann ich nicht festellen. Und ich schreibe schon sehr viel Text. Die Tastatur ist perfekt zum schreiben und von Ermüdungen keine Spur. Soweit meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Klafert (12. Januar 2008)

ganz ehrlich sind die usb anschlüsse sinnfrei jeder halbwegs gute rechner hat usb 2.0 in der front....


----------



## exa (13. Januar 2008)

also sinnfrei nich, da ich im mom noch keine eigene notebookmaus habe, wechsel ich ständig die maus, und da nutze ich dann die an der tastatur, weil das kein kabel zwischen den beinen rumhängt und ich mich nich ständig bücken muss...


----------



## Mystik (18. Januar 2008)

So, nächster bericht folg bald bin noch ein wenig am testen.


----------



## Mystik (30. Januar 2008)

*Multimediatasten*

An sich sind sie ja eine Praktische Sache z.B. muss man nicht mehr zwischen den Programmen umschalten um einen Titel weiter zu springen. Allerdings ist die Verarbeitung bei der G15 nicht wirklich berauschend. Vom Design her sehen sie zwar gut aus, allerdings ist der Widerstand ziemlich hoch und das feedback der Tasten, sofern vorhanden, recht laberig. Soll heißen: Wenn man eine Taste drückt das Display ein wenig mit und unter umständen rutscht einem auch die Tastatur ein wenig nach hinten.
Unterm strich kann man sagen sie sind benutzbar allerdings hätte man sich bei der Verarbeitung mehr mühe geben sollen.

*G-Tasten*

Ja, ich habe mehrere Spiele ausprobiert aber keins gefunden wo ich sie wirklich nutzen konnte. Ich Spiele z.Z. kein MMORPG denke aber das es bei Spielen dieser art noch am ehesten vom nutzen ist, da man hier viele Tastenkombinationen  hat.
Was mir Negativ aufgefallen ist, wenn man eine Kombination einspeichern will und dies über die MR-Taste macht, kann das Display nicht den gesamten Text darstellen. Nachdem man die zu Programmierende G-Taste bestimmt hat steht im Display:

Geben Sie die Tasten ein.
ücken Sie MR, wenn Sie fertig s

Ich denke man hätte wenigstens dafür sorgen können dass der Text scrollt. Vielleicht wird das ja durch ein Update der Software noch nachgeholt.

------------------------
Meine Kamera spinnt im moment ein wenig rum werde die Bilder aber noch nachliefern...


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2008)

@Mystic: Spiele um die G-TAsten zu nutzten gibt es wenn man mal ein wenig nachsieht viele. zB Gothic 3 (Gegenstadsliste, Karte, ZAuber, usw), GTR2, CIV 4, C&C3. um nur mal nen paar zu nennen


----------



## Hans im Glück (4. Februar 2008)

Mystik schrieb:


> *Multimediatasten*
> 
> An sich sind sie ja eine Praktische Sache z.B. muss man nicht mehr zwischen den Programmen umschalten um einen Titel weiter zu springen. Allerdings ist die Verarbeitung bei der G15 nicht wirklich berauschend. Vom Design her sehen sie zwar gut aus, allerdings ist der Widerstand ziemlich hoch und das feedback der Tasten, sofern vorhanden, recht laberig. Soll heißen: Wenn man eine Taste drückt das Display ein wenig mit und unter umständen rutscht einem auch die Tastatur ein wenig nach hinten.
> Unterm strich kann man sagen sie sind benutzbar allerdings hätte man sich bei der Verarbeitung mehr mühe geben sollen.
> ...


 
Stand in den Bedingungen vom Lesertest nicht, dass man eine gute Schreibe haben sollte? ... Sauerei  . Alleine die Bewerbung ... (siehe DF_zwo)!


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie vermisse ich in seinem Text so manche Satzzeichen


----------



## SebastianH (8. Mai 2008)

Tut mir echt leid wenn ich das jetzt sage:

Das ist der schlechteste Test den ich hier bis jetzt gelesen habe. Die Tastatur hätte jemand anderes bekommen sollen, der sich mehr anstrengt und nicht nur so nen Wischi Waschi test macht.

Bin echt enttäuscht von dem Test.


----------



## moddingfreaX (8. Mai 2008)

SebastianH schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid wenn ich das jetzt sage:
> 
> Das ist der schlechteste Test den ich hier bis jetzt gelesen habe. Die Tastatur hätte jemand anderes bekommen sollen, der sich mehr anstrengt und nicht nur so nen Wischi Waschi test macht.
> 
> Bin echt enttäuscht von dem Test.



Das muss ich leider auch sagen.
Weder Ausdruckskräftige Bilder noch eindruckschindender Text.
Und sonderlich viel über die Tastatur hast du bisher auch noch nicht rausgefunden.

Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an  Lesertests von z.B. MalkavianChild85 die praktisch perfekt sind und orientier dich daran.

Für solche schlechten Texte sind die teuren Geräte einfach viel zu schade!


----------



## exa (8. Mai 2008)

tja leider gibt es derer 2 eine g9 maus aus dem selben lesertest wurde auch einfach nicht weiter getestet...


----------

